# Kodi's Rally Weekend



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi and I are home from a fun WCR weekend at the Monadnock trial in NH. He was a really food boy. We had 6 runs, and he Q'd with an excellent score in each, placing in 3 out of the 6 classes of close to 30 dogs. (Two seconds and a fifth). His low score was a 203, with the other scores between 207 and 209. This gives him two more legs toward his ARCHMX... We're half way there!


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh what a good boy! Well done!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Excellent work Team Kodi! Congratulations!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats to you and Kodi! As always, I enjoyed watching him work


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I love the bounce and raised paw he does whenever he comes back to your side. It is so cute. Congratulations!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

:whoo: arty: :clap2: :cheer2: :second: :rockon: :wave: :kiss: :drum: :bounce:

Kodi, Kodi, he's our boy, he's K. Randall's pride and joy


Yeah


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> :whoo: arty: :clap2: :cheer2: :second: :rockon: :wave: :kiss: :drum: :bounce:
> 
> Kodi, Kodi, he's our boy, he's K. Randall's pride and joy
> 
> Yeah


Gee! I didn't know we'd have a victory parade! Thanks, John!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations! Always love watching the dynamic duo perform. WTG :whoo:


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Hooray for Kodi and Karen!! :yo:


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Love watching them all Karen, great job both of you. 

I posted in my diary about Charlie's progress in Obedience training but I forgot to mention that all his work at the moment is on-leash apart from the recalls. I'm so impressed with Kodi's off-leash heeling - something for us to aspire to.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Kodi's videos you guys are doing great!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruthiec said:


> Love watching them all Karen, great job both of you.
> 
> I posted in my diary about Charlie's progress in Obedience training but I forgot to mention that all his work at the moment is on-leash apart from the recalls. I'm so impressed with Kodi's off-leash heeling - something for us to aspire to.


Oh, I'll have to go look at Charlie's diary! For some reason, it hasn't popped up on my "unread" list for a while!  Thanks for the kind words. It takes a long time to get good heeling. You'll get there with Charlie!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

You must be so proud of him Karen! Congrats.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Zuri!!! We've missed you!!!

I'm so sorry to see in your sig line that you lost Toby!!!! Do you mind me asking what happened?


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Kodi is a winner! Fun to watch!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Nicki! He is great fun to work with!


----------



## Paulusmc1 (Mar 30, 2014)

What fun! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

All your hard work with Kodi certainly shows. Congratulations.

Diane


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS! I LOVED the videos! I better start doing better in the training department....you've done an amazing job!!


----------

